# Working longer......problems for employers



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The current discussion theme of working past the retirement age, in order to raise CPP benefit levels, or to supplement retirement income, is starting to reveal some unintended consequences for employers.

The removal of the mandatory retirement age, created a situation where employees can remain in the workplace, perhaps beyond their most productive years, and employers have few tools to deal with any problems caused by an aging workforce.

This is an interesting article that illustrates how the problem can also affect prospective employers, who have to deal with applications submitted by older employees than they desire.

http://www.financialpost.com/executive/careers-hr/Beware+perils+discrimination/4761355/story.html


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Very interesting article. It highlights a term I heard at almost every job that wasn't offered during my last round of applications. No one would tell me anything, they all said I "wasn't the right fit" and that they offered the job to someone else. I was flabbergasted at this and also knew that it was another useless buzzword concocted by HR. About as relevant and precise as the expression "going forward" or "moving forward".

Is it necessary to launch HR complaints just to find out what exactly each employer means when they use the word "fit" as their get out of jail free, card?


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

More annoying phrases...

"It's all about choices."
"It is what it is."
"Commitment to Excellence"
"We need Goals and Objectives to increase productivity"

There are too many management specialists making up clever buzz words phrases that mean nothing and frustrate the average employee into ambivalence.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Too many lawsuits for discriminations (mostly in US). They have nothing to gain by enlightening you about why didn't choose you. They have everything to lose if they told you something, and you sue them for one reason or another.

Same reason why a lot of companies have instructed their management not to give out references or recommendations anymore.


----------

